# What next? I-130



## pond-hopper (May 2, 2009)

My husband, who lives in the US(I live in the UK) has submitted our I-130 application, and recived a I-797C/ notice of action. What can we do next to find out how long the application will take. Also it says it will not be the visa we need. Should we have other applications in at the same time? Someone has mentioned a K3 and K4 applications. Do we need these too?
Please help!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

pond-hopper said:


> My husband, who lives in the US(I live in the UK) has submitted our I-130 application, and recived a I-797C/ notice of action. What can we do next to find out how long the application will take. Also it says it will not be the visa we need. Should we have other applications in at the same time? Someone has mentioned a K3 and K4 applications. Do we need these too?
> Please help!


http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/New Stru.../Resources-3rd level/How Do I Guides/A1en.pdf

The K3 is pretty obsolete 
the CR1 is far better 

there are plenty of sites that just deal with marriage visas ...find one and get a step by step flowchart


----------

